# Alpine Conformation



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

This is Lilly (?) , a 1 year old ( DOB Feb 14, 2014) FF Alpine doe I picked up yesterday. I had been looking for a alpine or nubian doe to add to the herd and found her on craigslist with her 2 week old baby for a great deal so now she's mine. 

I know she isn't clipped or set up perfect. I have never set up a dairy goat, and she isn't really to fond of me yet. Hopefully you can still give me an idea. 

The last two pictures, are showing just how cooperative she is :GAAH:


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

:ROFL: Those last pictures are too funny! 

Pros:
-Nice length of jaw
-Good depth of jaw
-Clean, pretty face
-Fairly clean throat latch
-Good neck length
-Clean, feminine neck
-Good brisket
-Neck blends nicely into shoulder and brisket
-Clean, sharp withers
-Very nice shoulder...well set, balanced, tight and looks good 
-Good chest floor
-Front legs set squarely under shoulders
-Good, clean, strong front legs
-Good depth in heart girth (actually, really good for her age )
-Good depth in rear and middle barrel
-Slightly uphill
-Good length of barrel
-I REALLY like her whole front end assembly, and barrel 
-Good rump length
-Nicely angled back legs
-Good body capacity
-Good width between hocks
-Nice even width in rump
-Thurls look level
-Nice udder
-Nice long, fairly level topline


Cons:
-Looks copper deficient
-Steep rump
-Weak pasterns
-Long pasterns
-Needs a tad more body length
-Throat latch could be cleaner


Overall, a very nice girl! Especially at her age  Now, hopefully someone else will come do her  I think I missed some cons....


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for the critique ....I really didn't expect for her to be that good  I know almost nothing about conformation, I am trying to learn but its slow haha. 
When I was uploading the pictures I saw the fish tail and red hairs, she will be copper bolused today  

I am hoping I may be able to turn her into a "nurse goat" where she will take on bottle babies. 

Here's her 2 week old doe, I thought I had better pictures but apparently I don't.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

She's a real nice goat  Awww, that baby is so cute!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

She is a nice looking girl. I did notice her left rear hoof might need to be 
leveled out, She may stand more squarely on her feet. The kid is cute, too!


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Note her hooves are a bit ... shall we say ... trimmed/not trimmed to a weird shape. The rear hind is the worst, but they all look like they could do with some squaring up to me. She's back on her heels most of the way around. A couple of proper trims and some copper will do her good


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

What a good buy, she's cute!


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

I trimmed her feet right after these pictures


----------

